
Speed kills: are police chases out of control? - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/jul/02/deaths-uk-police-pursuits-chases
======
darkcha0s
You only need to watch one episode of cops to know people are willing to
recklessly endanger the life of innocent people/bystanders just to catch a guy
with half a gram of weed.

